

What knowledge base application do you use? - krav

For our startup, we've been looking at different options.  Best one we've found so far seems to be KBPublisher (but it does cost):<p>http://www.kbpublisher.com/<p>Before I pull out the credit card, wanted to see which ones people here use.  I'd like one that we can ideally host ourselves (not required, tho), that has a good wisywig editor and other non-developer members of our team can use easily (so good UI).<p>This application is for our company's internal use only.
======
anateus
It depends on what you're using a KB for.

I've had superb experiences with using TWiki. Both for storing project
documentation and managing structured data using its forms and reporting
features. Has real easy wysiwyg editor and a familiar wiki interface.

<http://twiki.org/>

Oh yeah, and it's free and open source.

